
Building an Awesome Sound System - slicedlime
http://www.entertainingcode.com/archives/building-an-awesome-sound-system/
======
jleyank
It's interesting how things change. "My" awesome sound system was a Dynaco
400W in front, Hafler 200W in back, 6 Large Advents split 4/2, and the usual
assortment of Audiophile Grade B equipment generating and controlling sound.
If I was in the back of the house, I merely turned it up...

Now, the talk is networking, syncing, ... Hopefully, people keep in mind
things like "overdriven amps clip", speaker headroom, etc. Underneath all the
neat technology, there's still sound that has to come out with good dynamic
range, clarity, etc.

